# Ryder Cup Heads Up!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, if this isn't allowed, mods can you please delete.

If anyone wants to watch the Ryder Cup Live on their PC, check this link out:

Ryder Cup

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sparky said:


> Hi, if this isn't allowed, mods can you please delete.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch the Ryder Cup Live on their PC, check this link out:
> 
> ...


Fantastic :thumbsup:

we're getting thumped at the minute though


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah it hasn't been a good weekend at all, I just hope we can turn it around :blink:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:yahoo:

ardon:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Looks like it's down, try this:

Ryder Cup

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jimenez needs to win on 17 & 18 for 1/2 a point then we need all the last 4 to win, not gonna happen.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah, it looks tough for europe from here.

can't see it happening myself.....


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Bollocks.

Never did like Furyk. Shame he had to be the won who hit the winning putt. Miserable git.

Bollocks.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

ardon:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

... Having said that... If the Yanks hadn't won this time, that would maybe have been the end of the Ryder Cup. They never could stand losing and 4-in-a-row was already looking dicey. A fifth Cup for Europe would have killed the competition stone dead. Maybe it's a good thing. Now we can just smash their faces in next time. At least we now know they will show up.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I thought the US comprehensively outplayed Europe, no arguments from me. Lee Westwood whingeing about the crowd in the press conference







he would have been better off apologising for how crap he played.

The only Europeans who came out of this well were Rose and Poulter, especially Poulter who was a captains pick.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

You're always going to be up against the crowd in the US, that's just a fact. No point whinging about it I agree. Just paints you in a bad light clutching for excuses about a poor performance.

I don't think Europe ever really got going, and agree completely that the US simply outplayed the Europeans this time round.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

squareleg said:


> ... Having said that... If the Yanks hadn't won this time, that would maybe have been the end of the Ryder Cup. They never could stand losing and 4-in-a-row was already looking dicey. A fifth Cup for Europe would have killed the competition stone dead. Maybe it's a good thing. Now we can just smash their faces in next time. At least we now know they will show up.





JoT said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I thought the US comprehensively outplayed Europe, no arguments from me. Lee Westwood whingeing about the crowd in the press conference
> 
> ...


Yeah, ok. Written slightly late and after slightly too much wine...

And talking about too much whine, [sic] completely agree about Westwood. Whingeing ain't gonna win anything.

Well done the US. :notworthy: See you in two years' time.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

JoT said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I thought the US comprehensively outplayed Europe, no arguments from me. Lee Westwood whingeing about the crowd in the press conference
> 
> ...


Not so sure about Rose although he did a great job in the singles - Poulter suprised me and seemed like a man on a mission to prove Faldo right - I was dead against Faldo's picks of Poulter & Casey but he got one of them right at least

McDowell was the top performer for me alongside Poulter and the team were let down by the performances of all the 'big names' like Westwood, Harrington, Garcia etc - As someone else said though it was becoming boring for the US to get dicked so this spices up 2010 in Wales - I could go on for ages on this but will save you from that ... Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rose got 3 points from 4 games McDowell played well but only got 2.5 points from 4 games, Rose had the edge IMO even if he was a bit flakey in the 4's. Some newspapers are blaming Faldo today, he is an odd character that's for sure, but at the end of the day Europe were well beaten.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Far to early for recriminations, but I agree our big guns failed. Let the Boo S of A enjoy their win, it was great golf, most of the yanks played out of their skins, kym and Weekley especially.

I was really chuffed with "number 2's" performance, a star is born, and I bet is is really sticking in "Mrs Doubtfires" throat this morning :clap:










On a lighter note, off the bbc website

By Rob Hodgetts and Alex Trickett

*European song no-contest*

If the Ryder Cup was decided by a song contest, Europe would be 10&8 winners.

A full two hours before play got under way in Sunday's singles the European and American fans were engaged in a fierce battle of the ballads in the grandstands surrounding the first tee.

Except as a contest it was a walk over.

The Lip arrived to be greeted by the classic "Twelve years, one cup" taunt from the visitors waving - and wearing - European flags, and with Irish tri-colours, Scottish Saltires and the Union Jack hung over the railings.








Then came a patriotic medley of "Swing Low, Sweet Chariot", "Flower of Scotland" and "Molly Malone", "Viva Espana" and, er, "Knowing me, knowing you" from Abba.

The US fans hit back with "Day-oh, day-oh, here I come and I'm sending you home". Like congratulating a good shot, the Europeans applauded, but countered with, "Four songs, you've only got four songs."

The home support was gaining in confidence and the "Opening Ceremony Stage End" tried out a ditty along the lines of "Check the scoreboard" but that was cancelled out with the clinical "You only sing when you're winning."

But the US enjoyed found some form with,"If you're winning and you know it clap your hands (repeat)...if you're winning and you know it and the scoreboard really shows it, if you're winning and you know it clap your hands."

Europe, though, were thinking on their feet and replied with the genius, "Five songs, you've only got five songs" to go dormie nine.

And they sealed the win on the with, "We play football with our feet, doo-da, doo-da..."

As an encore they gave us, "Practice ground, give us a song, practice ground, practice ground, give us a song."

In the sort of display typical of Europe's famed team spirit, the away contingent in the stand behind the range belted out a fitting finale and a reprise from Saturday evening - "Walking in a Poulter Wonderland."


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont blame faldo at least he had the kahunnas to step up apparently noone was forthcoming to take this one on because it was always going to be an up hill battle.

the americans where very strong and so were the europeans but in the past we have always taken a lead through to the singles frome the 4 somes and that has got us through this time we didnt have that chance.

but if you think that was a hostile crowd - they aint got nothing on where its being played next time ,lovely newport its such a sh/thole its scary but the course and facilitys are second to none ive played there a few times and it is stunning.

as much as i hate boo weekley he played some of the best golf ive seen in a long time and not afraid to have a laugh and thats something that should be seen more in golf.to many miserable players playing at the moment not enough characters.

jason.


----------

